# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  كل اعطال 5200 5300

## GSM-AYA

كل اعطال 5200 5300           
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## magic75

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## helmy2

شكرا

----------

